# Tolkien on Vacation



## 1stvermont (Jul 9, 2021)

I am going to _the ocean_ [it only happens when I go to the ocean] this year for vacation as I normally do in the summer and it always puts me in the mood to read The Silmarillion. Does this happen to anyone else? Every year when I go I bring it with me.


----------



## Miguel (Jul 9, 2021)

All the time.


----------

